# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  آيات الحرب

## زهره التوليب

"قصة" آيات الحرب
 
روى عن محمد بن سيرين رضي الله عنه انه بات في مكان يطلع فيه قطاع الطرق قال : فتذكرت ماروى عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((أن من قرأ في ليلة ثلاثاً وثلاثين آية لم يضره في تلك الليله : سبعٌ ، ولا لص فاجر ، وعوفي في نفسه واهله وماله حتى يصبح)) ،
فلما امسيت لم انم حتى رأيتهم قد جاءوا أكثر من ثلاثين مره مخترطين سيوفهم فما يصلون إليَّ .
فلما أصبحت رحلت فلقيني شيخ منهم فقال : ياهذا إنسيٌّى أم جنِّيّ ؟ فقلت إنسيّ ! قال : فما بالك ؟ لقد أتيناك أكثر من سبعين مره كل مره يحال بيننا وبينك بسورٍ من حديد ، فذكره له الحديث والثلاث والثلاثين آية .
فذكرت هذا الحديث لشعيب بن حرب فقال لي : كنا نسمِّيها آيات الحرب ، ويقال : ( إن فيها شفاء من كل داء ، فعد علي : الجنون ، والجُزام ، والبرص ) وغير ذلك .
قال محمد بن علي ، فقرأتها على شيخ لنا قد فلج حتى أذهب اللخه عنه ذلك .
وفيما يلي الآيات الكريمة التي ذكرها محمد بن سيرين رضي الله عنه :
  
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
( الـم (1) ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدىً للمتقين (2) الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون (3) والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالآخرة هم يوقنون (4) أولئك على هدىً من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون (5) ) [البقرة : 1 - 5 ] 


( الله لا اله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم له مافي السموات وما في الأرض من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا باذنه يعلم مابين ايديهم وماخلفهم ولا يحيطون بشيءٍ من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه السموات والأرض ولا يئوده حفظهما وهو العلي العظيم (255) لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغيى فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم (256) الله وليُّ الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون (257) ) 

 [ البقرة : 255 - 257 ] .


( لله مافي السموات ومافي الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أوتخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير (284) آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كلٌّ آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحدٍ من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير (285) لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ) [البقرة : 284 - 286 ] .


( إنَّ ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثاً والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره ألا له الخلق والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين (54) ادعوا ربَّكم تضرعا وخفية إنَّه لا يحب المعتدين (55) ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها وادعوه خوفاً وطمعاً إنَّ رحمت الله قريب من المحسنين)
 [الأعراف : 54 - 55 ] .


(قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلاً (110) وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولداً ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيراً ) [الإسراء : 110 -111 ] .



( والصافات صفا (1) فالزاجرات زجرا (2) فالتاليات ذكراً (3) إن إلهكم لواحد (4) رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما ورب المشارق (5) إنا زينَّا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب (6) وحفظاً من كل شيطان مارد (7) لا يسَّمَّعون إلى الملأ الأعلى ويُِقذفون من كل جانب (8) دحوراً ولهم عذاب واصب (9) إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب (10) فاستفتهم أهم أشدُّ خلقاً أم من خلقنا إنَّا خلقناهم من طين لازب (11) ) [ الصافات : 1 - 11 ] .


( يا معشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السموات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان (33) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان (34) يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ونحاس فلا تنتصران (35) ) 
[ الرحمن : 33 - 35 ] .


( لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبلٍ لرأيته خاشعًا متصدّعًا من خشية الله وتلك الأمثال نضربها للنَّاس لعلهم يتفكرون (21) هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم (22) هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون (23) هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم (24) ) [الحشر : 21 - 244 ] .


( قل أوحي إلي أنه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا إنا سمعنا قرآناً عجباً (1) يهدي إلى الرشد فآمنا به ولن نشرك بربنا أحداً (2) وأنه تعالى جد ربنا ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا (3) وأنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله شططا (4) ) [الجن : 1 - 4 ] . 
 

من كتاب مفاتيح الفرج

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة زهرة 
الله يجزيكي الف خير

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

بارك الله فيكي

يرد الدعاء القدر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعطيكي العافية يا زهرة يسلموا ايديكي .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ( لله مافي السموات ومافي الأرض وإن تبدوا ما في أنفسكم أوتخفوه يحاسبكم به الله فيغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير (284) آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كلٌّ آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحدٍ من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير (285) لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ) [البقرة : 284 - 286 ] .


 :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لكم
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ريمي

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

